# [SOLVED] Network Manager, Wicd, a little help here...

## rpil

I have a fresh Gentoo installation on my laptop and I try to enable Network Manager so I can connect to the Internet with Wireless Networks.

I followed the Wiki instructions, but the wireless light is still off. I have installed nm-applet:

```
rpil rpil # eix gnome-extra/nm-applet

[I] gnome-extra/nm-applet

     Available versions:  0.8 0.8.4 ~0.9.0 ~0.9.2.0 ~0.9.2.0-r1 0.9.4.1 {{bluetooth debug}}

     Installed versions:  0.9.4.1(10:00:23 09/05/12)(bluetooth)

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

     Description:         GNOME applet for NetworkManager
```

When I give the command to show it to the panel, I receive this:

```
rpil rpil # nm-applet

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler"

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: The connection is closed)

** (nm-applet:13339): WARNING **: Failed to initialize D-Bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nm-applet:13339): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/nm-applet' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x816a2b8
```

dbus is in the default runlevel:

```
rpil rpil # rc-update show    

       NetworkManager |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default
```

What is missing?Last edited by rpil on Sun Sep 09, 2012 1:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rpil

First issue solved with the described here, actions: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909342-start-0.html

Now I get this: 

```
rpil rpil # nm-applet

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: The connection is closed)

** (nm-applet:6913): WARNING **: Failed to initialize D-Bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nm-applet:6913): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/nm-applet' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x81822b8
```

----------

## rpil

Edit: I tried wicd and it's more friendly and working.

----------

